
Trump: 1,700 Google Engineers are building a website to direct coronavirus tests - Foe
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-building-coronavirus-test-website-trump-says-2020-3
======
downerending
If nine woman can produce a baby in one month, can 1700 women produce a baby
in 3.8 minutes?

------
smt88
I would have to assume that number is exaggerated...

------
smt88
This was another Trump lie:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179118/google-
coronavir...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179118/google-coronavirus-
testing-screening-website-drive-thru-covid-19)

